# Muffin Recipes?



## mydaddysjag (Sep 27, 2011)

I know that some of our LB members are awesome cooks and bakers, and was wondering if any of you have any great muffin recipes?

The weather is getting chilly, and its the perfect time of year for coffee and muffins on a chilly morning. I have a new very basic "from scratch" recipes, but I have to admit, most of my muffins are made from a mix. I have a rambunctious toddler, so even my "from scratch" muffins are usually made with a baking mix base (think bisquick, jiffy baking mix, etc)

To start the thread off, here is my contribution:

Pumpkin Spice Muffins

2 cups Original Bisquick® mix

1/2 cup canned pumpkin (not pumpkin pie mix)

1/4 cup sugar

1/4 cup milk

1/4 cup vegetable oil

1 tablespoon pumpkin pie spice

1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1 egg

1/2 cup raisins

(I occasionally add "extras" like chocolate chips, pecans, or chopped walnuts, whatever I have in the pantry)

1. Heat oven to 400°F. Grease bottoms only of 12 regular-size muffin cups, or place paper baking cup in each muffin cup.

2. Stir all ingredients except raisins just until moistened. Stir in raisins. Fill muffin cups about 3/4 full.

3. Bake 15 to 20 minutes or until golden brown. Immediately remove from pan.

Makes 12 muffins


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 27, 2011)

Weight watchers muffins... Take one chocolate cake mix. Add 15 ounces of canned pumpkin and one egg white. Mix. put in muffin cups...

Bake at 375 until springy on top. Makes a dozen and a half. Each muffin is 4 points.


----------



## JAX (Oct 5, 2011)

Darn, I was hoping someone would post a good banana muffin recipe. I am craving something that tasts like



bread!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 5, 2011)

I made these a few days ago, they are easy, but delicious.

Banana nut muffins

2 c. Bisquick

1 c. butter

1 c. sugar

2 bananas, mashed

1 egg

2/3 c. milk

1/2 c. nuts

1/2 c. chocolate chips

1/4 tsp. cinnamon

Heat oven to 350 degrees. Melt butter. Mix in sugar. Beat in egg. Stir in bananas and milk. Stir in Bisquick, stir in nuts. Bake in loaf pan (sprayed with Pam) or divide batter into muffin tins. For loaf, bake approximately 45 minutes. For muffins bake approximately 15 minutes or until golden brown.


----------



## JAX (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh THANK YOU



. Seeing how someone threw away my "rotten" bananas I guess I will grab some more and beg them to ripen really really quick now. Cant wait to try these out. Thank You AGAIN and AGAIN!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 5, 2011)

Oatmeal Muffins from the old Betty Crocker cookbook:

Soak for 1 hr 1 C oatmeal and 1 C buttermilk

Mix in thoroughly

1/3 C shortening, 1/2 C brown sugar, 1 egg

Add 1 C flour, 1 t baking powder, 1/2 t soda, 1 t salt

Fill muffin cups 2/3 full. Bake 20-25 min in 400 degree oven.

I usually just use 1/4 C sugar. Sometimes I use a little whole grain or other flour. Great hot, but also good to snack on cold.

I want to mention that bananas freeze great if you intend to use them to cook with. Just pop them in the freezer and when ready to use, thaw slightly and squeeze into the batter. They actually work better than fresh ones.

I've never used frozen ones for milk shakes but I don't know why they wouldn't blend up super.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 6, 2011)

Not what your seeking but healthy brownies. One box brownie mix, one can black beans(put through blender). Mix and bake. Taste far better then normal brownies.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 7, 2011)

Now that's really interesting Ashley!

Lizzie


----------

